# BE Cup warmer - anyone use it?



## Mantaii (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi, 
So Ive had my Barista Express for a while now and I was just wondering, does anyone actually use the cup warmer on the top? 
I tend to throw the machine on, wait for the ready lights to come on and pour a beverage. Very rare will I put it on and think, I'll just wait for the cup warmer to warm up enough to actually warm a cup!

I think the machine turns itself off after 30 mins anyway and is that really enough time to warm a cup? 
I've been running warm water in to my cups first to warm them up, it's quicker. I just wondered, it the cup warmer just a 'selling gimmick' or do people use it?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

The idea is that's where you keep your cups ready for use. Lots of machines have them but personally, no I don't use it.

It's enough time to warm the cups I'm sure, I've left tampers/razor on there and they got warm through a 1cm thick rubber mat I have on there.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I've got an old oil fired Rayburn constantly alight, providing cooking and hot water; it is also the worlds best cup warmer.


----------



## Mantaii (Mar 15, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> The idea is that's where you keep your cups ready for use. Lots of machines have them but personally, no I don't use it.
> 
> It's enough time to warm the cups I'm sure, I've left tampers/razor on there and they got warm through a 1cm thick rubber mat I have on there.


 Aye, I just thought it might take the full 30 mins to get warm enough to actually make a difference to the cup 

Nice idea about putting a mat on the top though, could keep things a bit tidier.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Mantaii said:


> Aye, I just thought it might take the full 30 mins to get warm enough to actually make a difference to the cup
> 
> Nice idea about putting a mat on the top though, could keep things a bit tidier.


 I'd say after the 20mins or so you have it on anyway to heat the machine, cup would be warm.

This is the rubber mat I have should you or any other BE users fancy it. I like it as I can put tamper/distributor on it without worrying about scratching anything. Fits on top perfectly.

https://baristashop.co.uk/collections/tampers/products/bs8966


----------

